# need help on training



## Big-Dan (5 May 2009)

hey guys im new here and i would like some advice on what to work on at the gym in order to shape up for joining the forces. ill start off with some info on me, im 21 about 5'6" and 200+ lbs, really out of shape. im fed up with my apprentice electrician job and want to join the military as an ED Tech. just got my self a 4 month gym pass only starts may 15 and ends sept 15. i would like to know what i should be doing at the gym in order to shape up loose weight and gain muscle to pass physical exam. I will also be going on a big diet basically cutting a lot of fats and carbs like no potatoes and rice with meats things like that. i will have a personal trainer at the gym the first day to assest my shape and help me start a routine. should i be going 3 times a week to start out? should i use  some whey product after my workouts? well thats all the questions for know sorry if this is a little long. any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks
Big-Dan


----------



## PMedMoe (5 May 2009)

There are loads of threads on this sub-forum regarding various fitness programs.  You might want to start by reading them.


----------



## px90 (5 May 2009)

I have no idea how strong or weak you are, but if it was me I would try and lose a little weight first. Hop on the eliptical at your gym for an hour a day , It isn't hard on your joints and burns a lot of calories. I had a friend lose 60 pounds in a couple quick months on one.


----------



## ringer98 (13 May 2009)

you don't even need to step into  a gym to start losing weight. The biggest thing is diet. Eat right, and the weight will start coming off. Simple things at home, crunches, push-ups, sit ups etc... go for a walk, build up to a jog.


----------



## Bplante (13 May 2009)

try it:

www.crossfit.com


----------



## lennoj (14 May 2009)

when you buy a membership at a gym you usually get a session or 3 with a personal trainer. Tell him your goals and show him or her(if you are lucky ) the physical fitness exam requirements you want to meet and surpass. Commit your self to your work out routine and don't give up. It's not a bad thing to come in last, as long as you finish.

One other thing, try to stay away from track-like machines at the gym. They will build mass quicker, but with no strength. Free weight and a good ole floor mat for crunches and pushups will go far!

Cheers,


----------



## PMedMoe (14 May 2009)

The OP hasn't been back since starting this thread.  Obviously they found a program or they're not too concerned.


----------



## Doom (25 Jun 2009)

Well still PMedMoe...



> a lot of fats and carbs like no potatoes and rice with meats



That's a big No No especially when you're trying to build some muscle. Take advantage of the weight, and start building muscle from it. Don't do what I did. 230 lbs at 5'11 and then lose 100 lbs from running and cutting that stuff from my diet in 6 months..... if you're extreme go for it. But you will lose a lot of your muscle.


----------



## brandon_ (19 Aug 2009)

downrightGuppy said:
			
		

> if you're extreme go for it. But you will lose a lot of your muscle.


And you will feel very, very weak! I Started losing quite a bit of fat and working hard and i felt so week ( i made a thread a week ago called uptight hungry and tired) But, go slow starting out or you will get very weak. IT WILL SUCK!


----------



## Manning001 (10 Oct 2009)

Hey,
Like some mentioned in previous posts, diet is just as important as exercise.  It's great that you got a gym membership.  If you really want to lose the weight and you are serious about it, I would try and hit the gym five days a week.  Cardio is great for fat burning, but it's also important to build muscle so I would do strength training three times a week as well.  I wouldn't cut out carbs completely because you are limiting your body from important nutrients.  Eat carbohydrates in the morning and have a good sized breakfast to get your metabolism going.  It's best to eat 0-30 minutes after your workout because your heart rate is still high.  

If this is something that you are serious about than you have to be really committed to working out and eating right.  It's all about moderation remember.  If you have any questions feel free to send me a message.

Celly


----------

